# Card reader repair



## Lothar (Mar 26, 2002)

I purchased a S2 DSR704 of of ebay and some how either in shipping or before the plastic guide for the card slot had come off of the board. Some of the contacts were bent, however I have staightened them out, reseated the guide and all looks good. But the unit does not see the card when inserted. There is small contact switch at the back that is not working I beleive. Were can I get information on the repair of this?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd replace the whole card slot assembly, using the slot from a dead receiver.


----------

